# How on Earth do I cancel my enworld subscription?



## Aplus (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't find it anywhere. Not on this site and not in PayPal. Help!


----------



## Chainsaw (Jul 23, 2010)

There's a spot somewhere on Paypal where you can cancel ongoing subscriptions. I usually have to find it all over again each time..


----------



## Morrus (Jul 23, 2010)

There's a link in each email receipt PayPal sends you, and in the details of each payment on PayPal itself.


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 23, 2010)

It will take some hunting.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 24, 2010)

frankthedm said:


> It will take some hunting.




To clarify for those finding it difficult:

1) Look at email receipt (sent every month by PayPal). Click on cancel link.

OR

2) Go to PayPal, click on details of the $3 payment, click on cancel link.


----------

